# Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?



## Mozartkugel (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

zum waidgerechten töten eines Fisches gehört natürlich auch der Herzstich bzw. Kiemenschnitt. Was mich aber zudem interessieren würde... erhält das Fleisch auch einen besseren Geschmack durch das Ausbluten? 

Gruß


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Jop, das Filet ist zb beim Zander reinweiß und schmeckt mmn deutlich besser,
außerdem erhöht man damit die haltbarkeit durch das entfernen des Blutes aus dem Fleisch.
Mit schmecken gekehlte Fische eindeutig besser.


----------



## Fin (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

+ sofortiges ausnehmen und kühl lagern. Ein kurzer Drill könnte sich ebenso gut auf die Fleischqualität auswirken.


Edit: sofortiges ausnehmen natürlich erst nach dem vollständigen ausbluten.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Hier mal der Unterschied:






weitere Infos siehe:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Fisch.../Fischversorgung-vom-Haken-in-die-Pfanne.html


----------



## Aurikus (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Schön dargestellt, Franz!! 

Ansonsten wurde ja schon Alles gesagt!


----------



## Pippa (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier mal der Unterschied:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Filet eines ungekehlten Fisches ist also größer?! :g 



			
				Fin schrieb:
			
		

> + sofortiges ausnehmen und kühl lagern. Ein kurzer Drill könnte sich ebenso gut auf die Fleischqualität auswirken.
> 
> Edit: sofortiges ausnehmen natürlich erst nach dem vollständigen ausbluten.



Fische nehme ich immer erst zu Hause aus. In diversen Artikeln ist die Rede davon, dass sich in der geöffneten Bauchhöhle schneller Dinge ansiedeln, die man nicht haben will.


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

ja das filet ist weisser, aber ist das nun besser? schmeckt das besser? ich entnehm eigentlich zu selten fisch um da aus eigener erfahrung sprechen zu können.

in der gastronomie bekommen wir nie gekehlte fische, deswegen wundert mich, dass da so ein wert drauf gelegt wird.


----------



## Eggi 1 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Ist doch eigentlich logisch, dass "weißes" Fischfilet besser
 schmeckt, als mit Blut Durchzogenes.
 Also ich mag kein Blut.


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

ja? wieso ist das logisch?

magst du dein steak auch gern besonders trocken?


----------



## Eggi 1 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Im Steak befindet sich ja kein Blut mehr, sondern Fleischsaft.


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

das ist ein ammenmärchen, wer einmal ein roastbeef oder sonstiges stück fleisch aus nem vakuumbeutel befreit hat weiss das 

wie gesagt ich bin koch und wir bekommen unsere fische nie gekehlt, mit ausnahme vom seeteufel, der kommt ganz ohne kopf ^^. daher frage ich mich einfach ob das für den geschmack jetzt abträglich ist, oder nur schöner aussieht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Ich finde den Geschmack besser wenn das Blut raus ist.

Das mit dem Rinderblut im Beutel würde ich nochmal überdenken, 
im Zweifelsfall mal einen Schlachter zum Thema Abhängen von Fleisch befragen.


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

inwiefern bessert sich der geschmack?
wenn das so signifikant ist muss man dazu doch mal ne aussage treffen können?


das eiweissmoleküle im blut beim abhängen zersetzt werden ist klar, dennoch wird man immer blutreste im so genannten fleischsaft finden. dieses "oh das ist nur saft und hat mit blut nichts zu tun" ist so ein tv ammenmärchen wie das "die poren durch scharfes anbraten schließen"


----------



## Franky (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Durch das geronnnene Blut im Fleisch schmeckt es leicht "bitter" und riecht unangenehm. Kein Ammenmärschn, sondern selbst erlebt! (Testfisch war Köhler in Norwegen).

Wer's nicht glaubt, kann ja auch mal seinen Sushi-Meister des Vertrauens dazu befragen...


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

das kehlen ein ammenmärchen ist hab ich nicht gesagt.

aber gut, ja das mit dem sushimeister ist so ne sache. ich hab zufällig mit dem sous chef von deutschlands einzigem besternten japaner gearbeitet, auch dort ungekehlte fische?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Geschmack ist Geschmackssache...

Gilt auch für Blut...

Denkt mal (abseits vom Fisch) an  Blutwurst...

Davon ab:
Fisch mit seinem empfindlichen Eiweiss und viel weniger starken Zellwänden verdirbt dadurch natürlich schneller als z. B. Rindfleisch - und braucht auch keine "Reifung", da eh "zart"...

Das Eiweiss im Blut verdirbt natürlich noch schneller als das im Fischfleisch (da leichter erreichbar für Bakterien).

Von daher ist das kehlen und ausbluten deswegen sinnvoll, da man damit "Fremdgeschmack" (Blut, zu weit fortgeschrittene Eiweisszersetzung) im Filet vermeiden kann.

Dass es Leute geben kann (und wird), denen vielleicht gerade das schmeckt, bleibt davon unberührt.

Und diese Leute brauchen ja nicht kehlen.

Dass objektiv das entfernen von Blut "Fremdgeschmack" verhindern hilft, sollte aber jedem klar sein..


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



> Durch das geronnnene Blut im Fleisch schmeckt es leicht "bitter" und  riecht unangenehm. Kein Ammenmärschn, sondern selbst erlebt! (Testfisch  war Köhler in Norwegen).



Ich habe da bei Fischfilets noch keinen Unterschied rausschmecken können, gut als Vergleich habe ich Hechte oder Zander und keine Köhler!
Meiner Meinung nach, hauptsächlich ein optischer Unterschied.
Fische haben ja auch im Vergleich zu Warmblütern nur recht wenig Blut.
Bei Warmblütern ist es aber wirklich so, dass (geronnenes) Blut einen bitteren Geschmack hat!
Dieses habe ich beim Zerwirken von Wild festgestellt, wenn ich wieder
mal zu geizig war und rund um den Ein/Ausschuss(Kugel!) nicht genug Fleisch weggeschnitten habe!
Dort befinden sich fast immer Einblutungen, b.z.w. geronnenes Blut.
Wenn ich dann zufällig dieses betroffene Stück auf den Teller bekam, dann war dort eindeutig ein bitterer Geschmack feststellbar.

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

ja wunderbar, das ist doch mal ne aussage.

nun thomas, bleibt aber noch die frage wieso das auch in besternter gastronomie nicht konsequent gemacht wird? oder war das bei euch damals anders?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Weil besternte Köche auch nicht alles wissen (können, wollen, müssen) - zum einen..

Und zum andern weil man teilweise keinen Einfluss darauf hat beim Einkauf.

Inzwischen ist das etwas anders, geangelte Wildfische (z. B. Wolfsbarsch) mit entsprechender Versorgung (Kehlung) erzielen teilweise ein Mehrfaches des Preises von Zuchtware oder Netzfängen.


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

ja das ist schon klar. ich hab unter anderem in 3stern häusern im ausland gearbeitet und da kommt nichts anderes als bar de ligne ins haus. zuchtfisch wird eh nicht verwendet, ausser bei nem catering will einer lachshappen oder son käse.

trotzdem sollte man doch annehmen, wenn der gastronom gewillt ist 30 euro im kilo für seinen fisch zu zahlen, er auch darauf achtet, dass dieser ihn bestmöglich, sprich gekehlt erreicht.

franky verwies hier oben auf den sushimeister, nun ich möchte behaupten der beste in europa kauft auch keine gekehlten fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



> franky verwies hier oben auf den sushimeister, nun ich möchte behaupten der beste in europa kauft auch keine gekehlten fische.


Weiss ich zum einen nicht.

Und wenn?

Wenns seiner Kundschaft so schmeckt, warum sollte er?

Da wär ich als Schwabe dann auch gerne bereit, die günstigere Ware zu nehmen, wenns den Leuten wurscht wäre.

Um damit mehr Leute zu erreichen, weil ich günstiger anbieten kann, als mit Hochqualitätsware, was viele der Gäste mangels Kenntnissen eh nicht mitkriegen..


----------



## Franky (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Schau mal - selbst auf der Seite der jap. Botschaft findet man was:
http://www.de.emb-japan.go.jp/NaJ/NaJ0811/fisch.htm

Und auch unsere belgischen Nachbarn schreiben was zum Kehlen:
http://www.parlevliet.be/duits/historiek2.htm


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

der japanische link ist interessant, danke dafür.

der belgische bezieht sich ja nur auf matjes. interessanterweise wird auch inden führenden lokalen in brügge nicht gekehlt, obwohl der gefangene fisch direkt vor ort angelandet und verkauft wird.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiss ich zum einen nicht.
> 
> Und wenn?
> 
> ...



nunja, ich weiss es aus erster hand.
warum solllte er? weil er  einen qualitätsanspruch hat und das optimum erreichen möchte. gilt  meiner meinung nach aber für jeden ernsthaften koch. 

seine  kundschaft besteht übrigens zu großen teilen aus japanern, die werden  sowas sicherlich schmecken, falls es denn geschmacklich relevant ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Das ist ja mal sehr speziell:

Zitat:http://www.de.emb-japan.go.jp/NaJ/NaJ0811/fisch.htm


> Dabei geht man folgendermaßen vor: sofort,      nachdem der Fisch gefangen ist, wird mit einem Haken das verlängerte Mark      des Fisches zerstört; das Herz schlägt dabei noch weiter. Nun werden die      Schlagadern an den Kiemen sowie der Schwanz durchtrennt. So nutzt man die      Pumpbewegung des Herzens dazu, den Fisch ausbluten zu lassen.


Mit "verlängertes Mark" ist wohl das Gehirn gemeint!
Die Moslems machen dies auch bei Warmblütern, ohne das "verlängerte Mark" zu zerstören, aber mit dem selben Effekt des pumpens!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiss ich zum einen nicht.
> 
> Und wenn?
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Wer es nicht anders kennt, dem schmeckt es auch so. Seit meinem Norwegenaufenthalt weiß ich, wie Fisch schmecken kann, wenn er perfekt frisch und richtig behandelt wurde. Seitdem esse ich hier keinen "Industriefisch" mehr. Gleiches Verfahren bei Zitrusfrüchten. Wer die schon mal auf den Punkt am Baum gereift gegessen hat, der rührt die komischen orangen Bollen im deutschen Handel auch nicht mehr so gerne an.

Eine japanischen Sushimeister würde ich auch nicht als Referenz anführen, da hier die nationalen Vorlieben zu unterschiedlich sind. Japaner reissen sich um die eher tranigen und fetten Bauchlappen der schönsten Thune, während der Rest der Welt doch eher das dunkelrote Rückenfilet bevorzugt.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Fisch dann am besten, wenn er morgens gefangen, sofort gekehlt und anschließend ausgenommen wurde. Dann gleich in den Kühlschrank, nicht Frost(!) und abends auf den Teller, denn dann hat sich das Fischfleisch schon so weit entspannt, dann es sich nicht mehr "verbiegt", es saftiger bleibt und halt alles, was das ideale Fischmahl ausmacht. Oder gleich Sashimi direkt am Filetiertisch... ich mags gerne, grad wenn man verschiedenen Arten gefangen hat.

Die schlimmste Variante ist die berüchtigte "ganz frische Forelle" aus dem Hälterbottich am Wirtshauseingang. Verbiegt und bricht in der Pfanne, das Fleisch löst sich kaum von der Gräte, ein zarter Gaumen von Futterpellets und alles in allem mörderrisch in Abgang!


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

otoro, ist vielleicht fett, aber sicherlich nicht tranig


----------



## Andal (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Fischfett ist Tran und ich mags nicht, bin auch kein Japaner.


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

ich finds mega geil, aber wenn wir von tran geschmack sprechen ist ja eher der muffig bittere ton von nem alten waller gemeint, oder?

wenn sowas beim thunfisch bauchlappen vorliegt sollte man reklamieren. normalerweise ist der geschmack eher buttrig zart ohne derben fremdgeschmack. 

japaner stehen auf sowas, ihr kobe beef ist dem eigentlich sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Ich habe da eine frühkindliche und ausgesprochen ekelhafte Prägung erhalten. Lebertran aus der Hand meiner sonst ganz lieben Oma. Nur da kannte sie keine Gnade... jeden Tag einen Löffel. Seitdem stehe ich mit Fett von Fischen auf absolutem Kriegsfuß.

Kobe-Rind finde ich auch deutlich überbewertet. Ein schönes Almweiderind, noch besser vom Ochsen, ist mir da viel lieber und auch nicht ganz so kostspielig.


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

ja das mit dem lebertran kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber genau sowas sollte man beim thunfisch bauch nicht vorfinden. 

zum kobe, richtiges kobe hab ich leider noch  nicht gehabt, da es nicht aus japan exportiert wird, aber wagyu stufe8 schon einige male. ich find man kann es nicht mit normalem rind vergleichen. der geschmack ist weniger kräftig und aromatisch, texturell ist es aber was ganz anderes und die saftigkeit ist natürlich auch nicht vergleichbar. geschmack ist beim us beef am besten wie ich finde.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Wovon ich schwer begeistert bin, sind Ceburinder. In der Nähe meiner Mutter hat ein Bauer eine kleine Mutterkuhherde und verkauft das Fleisch ab Hof. Ist nach meiner Meinung eh immer das beste, wenn die Lebensmittel keine weiten Wege machen.

Und dann kommts auch immer auf den Koch an. Verhunzt ist das beste Stück im Handumdrehen.


----------



## daci7 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal sehr speziell:
> 
> Zitat:http://www.de.emb-japan.go.jp/NaJ/NaJ0811/fisch.htm
> Mit "verlängertes Mark" ist wohl das Gehirn gemeint!
> ...



Sieht dann so aus das ganze:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v6dmQMzThQ

#h


----------



## hardy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Hallo, da wird das mit den Massenfängen aber nichts mehr, es sei denn, man nimmt einen Schlachtemeister mit oder wenn´s richtig beißt 3! Man kann halt aus jeder Sache einen Kult machen, wenn es genug Leute gibt, die nichts anderes mit ihrem Geld anfangen können.
Ich bezweifle, dass die Masse der Fischesser einen Unterschied schmeckt, ansonsten würde kein Mensch Forellenpuff-Pellet- gefütterte Forellen essen (Ach, dass war endlich mal ein Genuß !!!) Pfui Deibel, kann ich da  nur sagen!
Des gleichen, wenn man bei den meisten Hausfrauen mal über die Schulter schaut, da ist der Fisch schon zu Trockenfisch verbrutzelt und " ist gleich fertig, höchstens noch ne halbe Stunde..."
Es soll ja Menschen geben, die den Unterschied von 2 Pfund Hochgebirgsheu im Leben eines Ochsen danach im Fleisch schmecken, aber sich im gleichen Atemzug bei Mc Spei irgendein durchgeleiertes Fleisch in einem pampigen, brötchenähnlichen Gebilde schmecken lassen, na ja, jedem das Seine!
Zu leugnen ist es alldings keinesfalls, dass die Filetter eines entblutenen Fisches wesentlich weißer, so denn er weißes Fleisch hat, sind.
Aber gechmacklich? Dazu binn ich nicht aussagefähig, obwohl ich locker einen halben Zentner im Laufe eines Jahres in mich "reinschlinge"

@ Jürgen
könntes es sein, dass bei deinem doch selbst festgestelltem Geiz noch ein Stück Geschoss mit in der Pfanne landet??? |rolleyes|rolleyes:m


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

@daci, wenn du das in Deutschland so machen würdest, dann würdest du wohl gleich standrechtlich erschossen!
Allerdings weiß der Mensch in den Video auch genau wo er das "verlängerte Mark" findet.
Beim Durschnittsangler wäre dies wahrscheinlich ein unendliches herumgestochere, die finden normalerweise nicht mal das Herz auf Anhieb, daher ist im Sinne der Fische das Kehlen auch sicherer!

@Hardy,


> könntes es sein, dass bei deinem doch selbst festgestelltem Geiz noch ein Stück Geschoss mit in der Pfanne landet??? |rolleyes|rolleyes:m



Ne, da schaue ich schon genau nach! Die Brocken von den Teilmantelgeschossen puhle oder schneide ich sehr sorgfältig raus, da freut sich sonst nur der Zahnarzt!

Jürgen


----------



## eiswerner (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Hallo,
da möchte ich mal auch was zu Schreiben ich gebe Andal#6 vollkommen Recht, wir fahren schon 20 Jahre nach Norwegen und haben dort angefangen mit Kehlschnitt was uns immer die Schönsten und besten Filets bringt und werden natürlich gleich ausgenommen anschliesend in einen Korb damit die Fische Abtropfen können abgedeckt mit einem Frottetuch das im  Meerwasser geschwenkt wurde.
Selbstverständlich auch Zuhause mit den Einheimischen Fischarten.


----------



## Kotzi (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Also, das was der Japaner da macht nennt man Ike-Jime ( oder so ähnlich).
Der Fisch wird gekehlt und an der Schwanzflosse angeschnitten um dann das Nervensystem mit einem Metalldraht zu zerstören.
Alternativ wird das Gehirn zerstört ( die Australier bieten dafür sogar ein Gerät an : http://www.ikijime.com/) und dann ausgebluten lassen.

Wie schon erwähnt pumpt das Herz weiter, der Fischt blutet aus und keine Reflexübertragungen können mehr übertragen werden ( entspannung Fischfleisch etcpp).

Selber schon auf dem Fischmarkt in Tokyo gesehen und auch die Erzeugnisse gegessen, bisher habe ich bis auf Selbstgefangenen noch nie so leckeren Fisch irgendwo serviert bekommen.

Und beim Thunfisch muss ich strengstens wiedersprechen!
Die fetteren Teile vom Thunfisch sind sowas von lecker wobei ich Chu-Toro ( medium fat) dem o-toro (sehr fett) geschmacklich vorziehe und da schmeck genau gar nichts nach Tran, große Thunfische werden zudem auch länger gelagert ( Reife) und kommen nicht direkt auf den Teller.

Und zu dem Ding ungekehlte Fische beim Nobel Japaner.
Neben dem Preis ( der dann den kostspieligen Besuch nochmal verteuern würde) ist vorrangig die Verfügbarkeit ein Problem. Jegdlicher Fisch der in Tsukiji lebend verfügbar ist wird so behandelt und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als Sushi oder Sashimi enden. Der Markt für so Fische ist klein und recht exklusiv, die Nachfrage und damit das Angebot in Europa sehr gering und wahrscheinlich könnte besagter Japaner sein komplettes Sortiment niemals komplett mit solchen Fischen füllen.

/ Mutmaßung aus.


----------



## mig23 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Also, mir wurde im Kurs zum Fischereischein beigebracht, dass man Fischblut nicht in´s Auge und Wunden bekommen darf, weil es *giftig* ist !!! Aus diesem Grund hat es auch nichts auf der Speisekarte/Teller zu suchen !!!


----------



## Haggies (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*

Das klingt unlogisch.  In wunden und Auge ist infektionsgefahr. 
Wenn man es isst, ist das was ganz anderes.  Vor allem wegen dem kochen. 
Ist ähnlich wie mit blutwurst.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



mig23 schrieb:


> Also, mir wurde im Kurs zum Fischereischein beigebracht, dass man Fischblut nicht in´s Auge und Wunden bekommen darf, weil es *giftig* ist !!! Aus diesem Grund hat es auch nichts auf der Speisekarte/Teller zu suchen !!!




Das trifft nur für Aalblut zu, welche u.U. sehr heftige alergische Reaktionen auslösen kann. 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fleisch durch ausbluten besser?*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Das trifft nur für Aalblut zu, welche u.U. sehr heftige alergische Reaktionen auslösen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Detlef



Oh ja, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung, das Zeug kann richtig übel sein. Seit dem nehme ich keinen Aal mehr aus wenn ich ne Schnittwunde hab. Nehme ich überhaupt mal nen Aal aus |kopfkrat


----------

